# Plesk Installation



## notebook20000 (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche grade nit dem Plesk Autoinstaller meinen Server zu erweitern

Wenn ich es ausführen will geht das nicht s.u.

cdebian3264lamp:~/plesk_full# ./psa_installer_v3.0.2_build060707.11_os_Debian_3.1_i386
bash: ./psa_installer_v3.0.2_build060707.11_os_Debian_3.1_i386: No such file or directory
debian3264lamp:~/plesk_full#
´

Das File ist aber vorhanden.

ich hab es mit chmod +x  bearbeitet

Was mach ich falsch?!


----------



## BehindTheScenes (30. November 2006)

poste doch bitte den Output von

ls -ahl

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------

